# ACML compilation : -static and 'no table of contents'



## weedy (Jan 12, 2007)

I am using gfortran to compile a code which requires the LAPACK libraries. I am using the ACML version of the libraries. However I seem to be trapped between a rock and a hard place.

If I link using $(acmldir)/lib -lacml 

I get "/usr/bin/ld: archive: $(acmldir)/libacml.a has no table of contents, add one with ranlib(1) (can't load from it)" and doesn't read the library. When I run ranlib on libacml.a it just returns that it has an "empty table of contents", and the code still doesn't compile.

If instead I use an additional compiler flag, $(acmldir)/lib -static -lacml I don't get the table of contents complaint but instead get  /usr/bin/ld: can't locate file for: -lcrt0.o (from other threads I see that -static isn't usable with MAC OS X) 

Any suggestions how I can get this library included and compiled will be gratefully received.


----------



## jackson.rdx (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Weedy,

try linking with libacml.a instead of using the &#8211;l option.

Thk


----------

